# Flushing controversy



## Amateur Grower (Nov 3, 2009)

I've read on here from people who swear by flushing in the last days of flowering, and some who say it makes no difference. 

My first grow was White Widow, and I had a small yield, BUT, I flushed 2 times in the last weeks of flowering. Being it was my first grow, I had pH problems and made the usual 1st time grower mistakes.

My 2nd grow was bag seed, but done with more experience and it turned out to be a much prettier grow-meaning, I had more fan leaves and bud leaves because I monitored my pH much closer this time.

The potency of my WW was not what I expected, but it is a smooth smoke. It burns nice.

The bag seed had burned nicely, but lately, I've gotten some sparking when I smoke it in a pipe. It pops some.

Granted, this was definitley not a scientific study by any means, but what could explain the crackling I've gotten from the unflushed weed?

I used the same Fox Farm nutes for both grows. They were cured well and identically-dried 7-10 days at 68 to 70 F with 45-52% humidity. Then put in Mason Jars and burped multiple times daily for about a month.

I know this is beating a dead horse, but I'm leaning towards flushing my next crop. Stoney, I know you'll have something to say-or maybe not?!?!?! :argue: 

AG


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 7, 2009)

Yo AG. The popping was probably a seed you didn't see. I leach my pots every time I water. Then add nute solution while soil is nice and wet. As for rinsing out b4 harvest, never done it in thirty years.
But I'm oldskool...Dow what you want bro, it's a free country!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

I  flush  the  last  2  weeks  of  flower..and  dont  use  any  nutes  the  rest  of  the  way..good  luck..take  care  and  be  safe


:48:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 7, 2009)

if it's not a seed, the sparking could be caused by a high iron content in your buds.... i'm personally a firm believer in flushing at least 1 week before harvest.... preferably 2-3 depending on the strain.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 7, 2009)

The sparking is usually a sign of nutes still in the plant when it was dried.

For the last 2 weeks my plants only get water, I never get the sparking.

I have had it in the past when I had to harvest unexpectedly and the plant was still nuted.

eace:


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The sparking is usually a sign of nutes still in the plant when it was dried.
> 
> For the last 2 weeks my plants only get water, I never get the sparking.
> 
> ...


 
This what i do also, not a flush per say,

but no nutes only str8 ph'd water last 8-11 days maybe last 3-4 waterings

JMO


----------



## Growdude (Nov 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> The sparking is usually a sign of nutes still in the plant when it was dried.
> 
> eace:



If it was just that simple everyone would agree.  I just havent experienced this yet.

Ill try another bowl right now.


----------

